# the week



## alvinslash (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey 2cool, a friend and I have taken a week off from work in april (23rd-29th) to fish, so we are looking for people to fish with. I have fished with about three people from here and the people from 2cool are great. I want to meet more of yall. we are looking for offshore fishing, surf fishing, kayak fishing, and more. So if you want to fish with some great guys then send me a pm or call 281-684-7316 name is Chris.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

I can vouch that he is a good guy to have on board.


----------



## alvinslash (Jan 14, 2012)

thank you sir


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> I can vouch that he is a good guy to have on board.


yes he really is.


----------



## alvinslash (Jan 14, 2012)

Yall are the reason i love this site. The best people in texas are from 2coolfishing.


----------



## tipitina (Jun 13, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## alvinslash (Jan 14, 2012)

ok guys i got my paycheck today and want to buy some gas for you guys.looking for weekday offshore for 24-26 of april


----------



## ranger-370 (Jul 13, 2010)

Alvin,
Sent you a PM


----------

